# Beato te!



## ferran

Come sarebbe in spagnolo _beato te_ ?
 esempio:
Domani non vado a lavorare. - Davvero? Beato te!


----------



## betulina

Ciao, Ferran,

Io direi "qué suerte tienes!", ma aspetta altre risposte; ci sono molte possibilità.


----------



## irene.acler

Ho trovato:
feliz de ti!
dichoso tú!
Io aggiungerei anche: Qué suerte tienes!

Oops, perdona betulina, no te he visto!


----------



## sabrinita85

A veces, en estas ocasiones, a mí me dicen:
*¡Qué morro!*


----------



## irene.acler

De verdad que te dicen asì? Nunca he oìdo "qué morro" con ese sentido..


----------



## sabrinita85

Al principio yo tampoco.
Cuando, por ejemplo, no tengo que ir a la universidad por un par de días, me dicen "qué morro", que en realidad, sería "che faccia tosta" pero mi amigo lo utiliza con ese sentido.


----------



## betulina

Ui, sí, muy bien, Sabrina! "¡Qué morro!" es la forma más extendida de decirlo, pero siempre entre amigos y con confianza. Denota como una cierta envidia, como decir "joer, yo también quiero!, qué morro tienes!"


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, bueno, he aprendido algo màs!!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Pero es hispanohablante tu amigo?


...Sì...
È basco.


----------



## irene.acler

Sì sì, bueno, he borrado mi post porque betulina ha aclarado mis dudas!!


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Ui, sí, muy bien, Sabrina! "¡Qué morro!" es la forma más extendida de decirlo, pero siempre entre amigos y con confianza. Denota como una cierta envidia, como decir "joer, yo también quiero!, qué morro tienes!"



Gracias por aclararlo Betu 

Mi amiguito me enseña muchas cosas


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> Mi amiguito me enseña muchas cosas



¡Qué morro!  

Aun así, supongo que "beato te!" no se expresa igual, no? Quiero decir, "la sfumatura" debe de ser distinta, me lo imagino "más neutral", sin tanta complicidad como la que se expresa con "qué morro". Lo veo como si expresara simplemente que el otro tiene suerte. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, "beato te" también puede denotar cierta envidia eh..depende del contexto por supuesto..


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> ¡Qué morro!
> 
> Aun así, supongo que "beato te!" no se expresa igual, no? Quiero decir, "la sfumatura" debe de ser distinta, me lo imagino "más neutral", sin tanta complicidad como la que se expresa con "qué morro". Lo veo como si expresara simplemente que el otro tiene suerte. ¿Cómo lo veis?


Sí, en efecto, creo que, aquí, lo mejor sería "che fortunata (che sei)".


----------



## irene.acler

Se me ocurre otra cosa ahora. Se puede decir "Vaya suerte que tienes!" y
"Menuda suerte que tienes!"?


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Se me ocurre otra cosa ahora. Se puede decir "Vaya suerte que tienes!" y
> "Menuda suerte que tienes!"?


Más bien: ¡vaya suerte tienes!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Ui, sí, muy bien, Sabrina! "¡Qué morro!" es la forma más extendida de decirlo, pero siempre entre amigos y con confianza. Denota como una cierta envidia, como decir "joer, yo también quiero!, qué morro tienes!"


Yo suelo escucharlo con el sentido de "che faccia tosta!".


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Más bien: ¡vaya suerte tienes!



A me suona meglio "Vaya suerte que tienes", con _que_. Ma si può dire in tutti due modi.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias Cecilio!


----------

